# Lobdell horizontal spring seat differences



## npence (Apr 29, 2014)

I started looking at a few of my horizontal seats and notice one had a couple differences in it then all my others. Is one early and the others with the rolled steel spring in the front a later one.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## then8j (Apr 29, 2014)

Just seeing one is hard to come by..... How many do you have to do side by sides? Lol


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes Nate, the 1st gen. debuted in '36 and was short lived, I believe due to breakage...


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 30, 2014)

I believe the "later" ones had an extra plate of metal to the nose of the seat to prevent cracking as well.  I would bet that they would have tried to strengthen the whole thing if they were already on the mindset of strengthening the front to prevent cracking.


----------



## npence (Apr 30, 2014)

What bikes would of had the early seat. From the factory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2014)

I read, that the first generation Torpedo spring saddle, was designed specifically for the 1936 Colson Commander, and that initially, it was the only model that it was used on.
The second generation saddle with the loop spring on the nose is the one that showed up in 1937 as was used by a variety of manufacturers.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 30, 2014)

*First generation*

I have a woman's 37 Colson Vogue that has the first generation Lobdel seat .It was missing the front section .Had to 
form a nose piece from a sacrificial seat pan and fit it...Anybody out there have a good Lobdel seat pan for sale ?


----------



## slick (Apr 30, 2014)

Jaf/Co on here repops the boys seat pans. 

All other answers are correct. The early one was the hinged one and did break. Even the later ones had issues with the rivets coming loose from the chassis rails. I ride on mine a lot and from the natural leg movement the seat rocks side to side in the front which causes this wear as well as the rear shafts to elongate the holes they pivot in causing slop.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 30, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I have a woman's 37 Colson Vogue that has the first generation Lobdel seat .It was missing the front section .Had to
> form a nose piece from a sacrificial seat pan and fit it...Anybody out there have a good Lobdel seat pan for sale ?




do you want a boys or girls seat pan


----------



## carlitos60 (May 1, 2014)

*In the Same Subject!*



JAF/CO said:


> do you want a boys or girls seat pan




I'm Looking for the Spring Sets w Brackets and Back Plate If Any One Have them for Possible Sale!

Thanks!


----------

